
Write-only command-line Discord webhook integration written in 100% Bash script - Suce
https://github.com/ChaoticWeg/discord.sh
======
joshuabosco
This looks very nice. I'll try and implement it alongside rclone so that I can
get a notification when files are moved to gcache!

